# Joinery Tool Decision: Dowel, Mortise/Tenon or Router? Jessem, Mlcs etc



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

I havent dont any fancy joinery yet. I have a double kreg pocket hole and an Incra LS router table and positioner.

Looking to get into joinery to make pieces without screws BUT I cant decide on what would be best and cost effective. 
Of course if $$ was no object I'd have a Festool Domino ordered. I was looking at the Porter Cable 557 biscuit joiner BUT then I came across these below.

Dowelmax

Jessem Dowel Jig - Either 8350 or the 8300 Paralign. Not sure the real differences.

MLCS Horizontal Router Sliding Table LINK

I can't decide on what would be best to buy and use. The MLSC is only $220 shipped with the sliding XY platform. I have some bits already and just need to add a Bosch fixed plate. This would be the cheapest.

I like the portability of both the Dowelmax and Jessem setup. Cant decide if the 8350 or Paralign 8300 is better/what different.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like to use real mortise and tenon joints. The minimum equipment needed is a benchtop mortiser and basic dado blade for your tablesaw. You will use the dado blade for rabbets, dados, and grooves anyways so it is a good starting point. 
Otherwise you could get a plunge router with edge guide, and make loose tenons to fit. Every shop need a router, so I don't see how you could go wrong.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Use traditional joinery. Mortise & Tenon, Dovetails, etc. You don't need any of that fancy stuff. All you need for a mortise & tenon is a hand saw, a chisel, and a mallet. Anything more just makes stuff easier.

I use a router and a homemade tablesaw tenon jig for M&T joints. I doubt any of the above would be any easier than that. It would certainly cost more money.

EDIT: A benchtop mortiser isn't needed like Pinto says. It just makes it quicker. You don't even need a dado blade for the tablesaw.


----------

